# Only my second ride out.



## Stevec047 (31 Oct 2015)

So I picked my bike up last weekend and took it for a test run, which ended up as a 6.9mile ride.

After getting a few little bits for the bike this week and some padded shorts (oh how much nicer it is to ride in these) I jumped on the bike and this time turned Strava on to set a bench mark for future progress.

I decided to add a small additional loop to my last run to push me over the 7 mile mark which I am so glad I did.

Finished up 7.4 miles 45 mins at an average speed of a smidgen over 10mph.

Now that might not sound much but I am 18 stone work in and office environment and as stated in amother thread have been a self confessed couch potato for well over 10 years.

I am rather surprised with my efforts and found the pace I set quite relaxing although there were a couple of slight inclines (I live in essex for most of you when I say incline you would probably see it as a drop in the pavement for access).

Just wondering what other people's first runs were like and where should I go next. Should I continue with the same route for a couple more months to monitor my progress or try to increase my avg speed or distance?


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2015)

Making progress is a reasonable aim, but you cannot ride further and faster every time or you will end up having to cycle to Birmingham.

Keep an eye on Strava by all means, but don't let it rule your cycling.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (31 Oct 2015)

I always go for distance rather than speed. As you endurance levels go up your speed will improve.


----------



## earlestownflya (31 Oct 2015)

good effort big man.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Oct 2015)

Well done, keep at it .


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2015)

Well done. It won't take as long as you think. Just keep building up the distance. 
Have fun.


----------



## ScotiaLass (31 Oct 2015)

Great effort!
My first ride was to the bottom of my street and back, twice! 
I now regularly ride around 20 to 35 miles or so.

I wouldn't worry about how fast you go....as your fitness increases you will notice the difference and you won't even notice the miles flying by!
I usually note how many miles I've done, but not speed etc. 
I like to look about me, as I cycle on a lot of towpaths/woods and trails and there is often a lot of wildlife to see and I often stop to take photos 
Just ride and enjoy!


----------



## jonny jeez (31 Oct 2015)

Well Played.

as others have said, focus on distance, not speed.

@Pale Rider is quite right, you cant keep increasing your distance indefinitely but I do think you are correct to aim to increase it over a period. I reckon you should aim for a 30 mile ride...doesn't matter when you plan to, or how long it takes but set a goal now and aim for that....perhaps ride to Saffron Walden and get the train home

My advice, for what its worth...

When you are ready, break the ride into two and make sure you stop halfway for either a buttie or some cake...its cycling Law!!..and importantly, it breaks the distance down into more manageable, less intimidating lumps. 

Also, plan "circular" routes. Don't just ride out, then turn round and ride back, that becomes dull and wont add to the sense of exploration,

Check out the elevation of your planned route (www.bikehike.co.uk) 

Find...or make friends, who can join you on your quest...that...for me...is one of the most enjoyable things about riding. We'll have to see if there are any CC Members who could nip over to join you!!

Also, read blogs, check out the touring section of this site (https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/members-travelogues.46/), it gives you some great inspiration to get out and ride longer distances, plus in some cases some really helpful...real life hints.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2015)

Jut keep at it, speed will come.


----------



## Cold (31 Oct 2015)

I started of with flat routes for about 2 months then added a hill here and there then started trying to go further and further before you know it your doing 30-50 miles with hills and those small inclines that used to knacker you , well you get to a point you don't even change gear going up them.


----------



## AM1 (31 Oct 2015)

Well done with that, when I got back into rode riding about 18 months ago I initially was all done at 30k but then slowly and steadily increased the distance and now manage 80 to 90k, the time it takes me is irrelevant 

As others have quite rightly said, don't get hung up over Strava etc, slow and steady wins the race ( not that it is a race obviously)


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Oct 2015)

I only really concentrate on distance, any speed is a by product. Well done, keep it up.


----------



## Spinney (31 Oct 2015)

When I moved to my last place, I discovered that the local buses could carry bikes on the back. Great, I thought, I could cycle all the way to Arnside and get the bus back. This is a grand distance of about 9 miles. Now the distance to Arnside and back only just qualifies as a reasonable short bimble...

I'd say don't just keep repeating the same route - you'll get bored. If you want to monitor your progress on the identical route, you only need to use that route occasionally.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2015)

As ScotiaLass said look about you it is amazing what you can find looking over badges whilst cycling. The other day I was out cycling with a friend and we came across a couple of barns full of old busses. It helps to keep your brain active and you don't notice the miles clocking up.
It may help to plan a circular route so if you find that you may have over done it there is a shortcut home.
Good luck and keep it up.
By the way I don't look over badges , they are hedges.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Oct 2015)

When I first got back on a road bike half a dozen years ago I assumed I was moderately fit... Dream on! 6 miles back from the shop was tough but great.
I went out a few days later for a 7 mile loop, and at about 5 miles 2 blokes well in to their 60's went past me up a hill like I was stood still!

Just keep at it, moderately paced and steady. Don't worry about speed, just enjoy your rides.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Oct 2015)

Well done getting out there thats what matters , as other have said dont worry about speed just go at a steady pace . Slowly work up the distance 10 mile target then 15 etc. As milage increases and fitness improves speed will just come to you . My first ride was 6 miles within a year I done a 100 miler beware cycling is addictive but don't forget to enjoy it


----------



## the_craig (31 Oct 2015)

Good on you. 

You're out there, doing it so you're already faster than everyone sitting on their erse, watching Strictly or some other rubbish.


----------



## Stevec047 (31 Oct 2015)

Wow thanks for all the support and positive messages.

The best part about today's ride is I feel great and already want to get out on the bike tommorrow. I will have plenty of time as not got anything planned as such so the plan is to break the 10 mile mark if not more and just cycle around a nice round circuit at a pace I can content with.

I have set myself a target of doing one of the charity rides next September whether it be a 50k or 100k will depend on fitness but I am aiming for the 100k.


----------



## Sillyoldman (31 Oct 2015)

I did 3 miles and had to lie on the kitchen floor to recover. Keep going you have made a good start, soon it will be 10 then 15 then 20 miles and before you know it you will be able to ride all day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> I have set myself a target of doing one of the charity rides next September whether it be a 50k or 100k will depend on fitness but I am aiming for the 100k.


100 K should be quite attainable by next year, if you keep up the cycling over the winter, especially. I'm quite large, and can do a good job of it. I think my first metric century was one year after I started, and I do not recall any great amount of training, just gradually increasing distance as I went. Keep fed, keep hydrated, have a good time of it.


----------



## jay clock (1 Nov 2015)

Steve, you are doing it just fine. When I first got into cycling I genuinely assumed 5 miles was an impossible distance to cycle to work

So little, and often, increasing 10-15% per week is ideal.

If you can start to cycle to work a few days a week that is the perfect solution.

At 18 stone, all you need to do is pay a little attention to diet and weight will drop off

ENJOY


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Nov 2015)

One other point, whilst I do agree not to get hung up on speed, I dont believe that the recording sites like strava, ride with GPS and endemodo are all about speed.

I am hooked on strava but don't chase PB's or segments...I LOVE seeing the distance that I have ridden, and my all time distance.

I also find that seeing my mates head out In All weathers helps to remind me that I need to, too.

Plus all the comments, kudos (stravas form of "likes") and achievements...and heatmaps...all help.

Used in the way that works for you, strava and the like are massively motivational apps that I have found to have transformed my riding...just like joining cyclechat has already given you a boost and sense of companionship and support....these site do the same for me.

Just don't go chasing other riders speeds.


----------



## Stevec047 (1 Nov 2015)

Well today I decided as it was so nice outside to go for another ride. I know I will regret it in the morning

Living back with my parents now I decided to take a sedate ride around the rural parts of Essex.

I must say I am rather pleased with myself having broken the 10 mile mark and in fact cycling 12.9 miles in total. The hills were the killer and a number of times I ended up stopping half way up them to gain some for of composure. God knows what the guy on the bike who passed me must of thought. Bright red face sweat dripping all over and puffing and panting lol.

I must say having used strava twice now I am definitely more fixed on the distance and pushing myself to the next level it's great to see the elevation and avg speed but like so many of you have said distance is what matters and with distance comes fitness and speed.

I am shocked by how easy I have found jumping on the bike to be. It's safe to say that in only my 3Rd ride I am totally hooked and now thinking I should keep the bike in the boot of the car and straight after work go out on a loop around the town for an hour. Just to add to my fitness levels.

Thanks again for all your kind coments and support I have truly fallen on love with this forum.

On a sub note I don't have any contacts who use strava how do I go about adding new contacts?


----------



## Stevec047 (1 Nov 2015)

jay clock said:


> Steve, you are doing it just fine. When I first got into cycling I genuinely assumed 5 miles was an impossible distance to cycle to work
> 
> So little, and often, increasing 10-15% per week is ideal.
> 
> ...


The diet and food habits has already been put in place but I knew that even with reduce calorie intake sitting around at work all day and then when I got home was never going to help.

I would love to cycle to work but I would be an absolute mess there are two very long mid gradients running up to the town I work in as it's on top of a smallish valley both of which are at least 1/2 a mile distance with no levelling out. Once at work we have no facilities to shower and I really don't think my collegues would take to kindly to my new aftershave lol.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

Well done again lovely day for a ride . If you know peoples name who use strava you use the search for athletes and ask to follow them . Been warned they could be a lot quicker than you don't let that discourage you. Your only just starting.


----------



## davdandy (1 Nov 2015)




----------



## Stevec047 (1 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> Well done again lovely day for a ride . If you know peoples name who use strava you use the search for athletes and ask to follow them . Been warned they could be a lot quicker than you don't let that discourage you. Your only just starting.


Yeah I did think that. May just stay Billy no mates for a bit and use it for my own personal measure then start to add people over time.


----------



## Stevec047 (1 Nov 2015)

davdandy said:


> View attachment 108745


I love that up until 2 weeks ago that was me sat in my ar*e packing away a pack of biscuits whilst staring gormlessly at the TV. 

It real has given me a sense of being and something to work on and better myself.


----------



## Yazzoo (1 Nov 2015)

Try to use your bike for a purpose every now and then - stick a back pack on next time you need milk and do it on the bike, visit friends etc - if you're using it as a mode of transport the miles will creep up without you even thinking about it! Scheduling in a stop is good advice, think of it as two 15mile rides rather than a 30mile ride

My sons triathlon coach always tells them all to work their way up to 40mile rides in distance, even if it's only once, just so they KNOW they can do 40 miles, then they bring the distance down and aim to up the speed - pushing on for 20 seems easier mentally if you know you can do at least double that distance!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

There is a cyclechat group on strava you can join and see other people's rides you don't know and if anybody is local you can see where they ride for ideas


----------



## Stevec047 (1 Nov 2015)

Well the pain has well and truly kicked in now sat down and my thighs are burning.

Is it kind of weird to say I quite like the pain it just adds to the sense of achievement. The last time I felt my muscles ache was when I used to play rugby over 10 years ago.

I think a couple of rest days are in order now ☺

Next week's target to break the 15 mile mark and try to get close to the twenty. I think I had it in me today but at the last hill I could physically feel the muscles tearing so better safe than sorry. 

My fault for not checking my route first may stick to less hilly options next weekend.


----------



## steve keay (1 Nov 2015)

Your doing great. Rest days are definitely important.


----------



## Fisheh (1 Nov 2015)

Nice one keep it up, just enjoy the ride . I'm new here and to cycling ,had a two year break. 
I love strava, use it for running you can add me If you like.
https://www.strava.com/athletes/9661997
Think that link will work.
Does this forum have a stabs thread?


----------



## si_c (2 Nov 2015)

steve keay said:


> Your doing great. Rest days are definitely important.



So is cake  Keep it up, you're doing fine so far. My first ride after coming back to cycling was about 3 miles, I needed a sit down half way round. I use strava, but more as a way of keeping track of what I've done, and as a motivational tool. Like @jonny jeez I enjoy watching my total distance creep up.


----------



## Stevec047 (2 Nov 2015)

What do you guys do on rest days to keep yourself occupied. All my mind wants to do is jump on the bike again but my legs and back are saying no.

The back will be a bit of an issue for a while as I put my back out badly a few years ago and it has never been right. I realise that over time cycling should build my lower back muscles up a bit and should ease the pain.

My brother is lending me his turbo trainer that is just sitting in his garage as he just dosent have the time to get out on the bike so when the weather really gets rough at least I can set this up and burn some calories.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (2 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> So I picked my bike up last weekend and took it for a test run, which ended up as a 6.9mile ride.


Err whot? Your first ever ride for years, and you did 6.9 miles? Very very well done, I started with a commute of just around 5 miles, and I nearly died the first few times I tried  I did also find it took about two weeks for my legs (and bum!) to get used to the idea. Don't expect too much of yourself to start and happy riding!


----------



## Stevec047 (2 Nov 2015)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Err whot? Your first ever ride for years, and you did 6.9 miles? Very very well done, I started with a commute of just around 5 miles, and I nearly died the first few times I tried  I did also find it took about two weeks for my legs (and bum!) to get used to the idea. Don't expect too much of yourself to start and happy riding!


I didn't really notice the distance on my first ride just got caught up in the enjoyment of riding.

This weekend I decided to take it a little more seriously by setting my self a target of surpassing the 7 mile mark which I did on Saturday and then I decided that the next mark was 10. After waking up on Sunday morning and seeing how nice it was the bike came out and off I went and beat my target of 10 miles by another 2.9. 

I have taken it very easy and currently still struggle with some of the hills which tend to mean stopping half way refocusing and setting off again. It's not even like I am in the wrong gear as I have got that pretty spot on its just the legs give up and like an old pc need to be reset

Next week's target is the 15 mile mark and trying to conquer a couple of the smaller hills that caused me an issue.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> What do you guys do on rest days to keep yourself occupied. All my mind wants to do is jump on the bike again but my legs and back are saying no.
> 
> The back will be a bit of an issue for a while as I put my back out badly a few years ago and it has never been right. I realise that over time cycling should build my lower back muscles up a bit and should ease the pain.
> 
> My brother is lending me his turbo trainer that is just sitting in his garage as he just dosent have the time to get out on the bike so when the weather really gets rough at least I can set this up and burn some calories.


You always clean the bike on a rest day lube the chain etc plan some routes and then there cyclechat to get your cycling fix


----------



## Stevec047 (2 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> You always clean the bike on a rest day lube the chain etc plan some routes and then there cyclechat to get your cycling fix


I cleaned the bike straight after my ride I am a little bit ocd like that lol plus saves me getting any dirtier than I already am lol.

As soon as I get my laptop back I will definitely be on Strava to look at the map and trace a good number of medium routes and a couple more tasking ones to choose from.

This forum has really been the inspiration and kick up the backside I needed especially with all the personal stuff going on.


----------



## simon.r (2 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> The back will be a bit of an issue for a while as I put my back out badly a few years ago and it has never been right. I realise that over time cycling should build my lower back muscles up a bit and should ease the pain.



This may sound obvious, but make sure you're in the correct position on the bike. Not just saddle height, but reach to the bars, drop to the bars and so on.

A bike fit is, in my opinion, worthwhile. I'm a recent convert: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bike-fit-cadence-sport-a-happy-customer.189165/


----------



## Aunty Tyke (2 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> I didn't really notice the distance on my first ride just got caught up in the enjoyment of riding.
> 
> This weekend I decided to take it a little more seriously by setting my self a target of surpassing the 7 mile mark which I did on Saturday and then I decided that the next mark was 10. After waking up on Sunday morning and seeing how nice it was the bike came out and off I went and beat my target of 10 miles by another 2.9.
> 
> ...


Be sure to have small rests,find it really helps. When I go with the slow cycle group,they do this,just a few minutes each time.plenty of water.


----------



## Fisheh (2 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> What do you guys do on rest days to keep yourself occupied. All my mind wants to do is jump on the bike again but my legs and back are saying no..



Make sure you get a rest day after every ride at first, nothing worse than getting injured and being grounded for days/weeks . You may find it helps to go for a reasonable walk on your cycle free day , will loosen off any tight muscles and burn calories :-) .
My cycle days are my rest from running but its took me all year to get to this point , and I'm still overdoing it at times.
Just take care and enjoy it ....


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> I cleaned the bike straight after my ride I am a little bit ocd like that lol plus saves me getting any dirtier than I already am lol.
> 
> As soon as I get my laptop back I will definitely be on Strava to look at the map and trace a good number of medium routes and a couple more tasking ones to choose from.
> 
> This forum has really been the inspiration and kick up the backside I needed especially with all the personal stuff going on.


Glad its all helping.

You mentioned two questions up thread, that I'll have a stab at answering.
one was how to gain strava buddies.

Well there are a few ways, first...get some mates into cycling with you and introduce them each to strava.

Second is, when you are out and about, you may meet other local riders on a pretty regular basis. When you get hone check out strava "flybys"...the link appears just below the title of the activity (ride) that you are looking at. Flybys shows an animated view of everyone who rode across or along your route that day, you can click on the riders you met and send a request to follow them.

As others have mentioned, a fair amount of us are in the cyclechat strava club too.

A word of warning, I wouldn't get too hung up on the numbers of followers and the like and would be inclined to keep it to proper friends or friends of friends.


The second question was about rest days. Rest days are important but don't be afraid to take a gentle ride as a rest. There is a famous tv interview with Bradley Wiggins where a tv interviewer questions his ability to ride the tour de France having only just completed another epic tour...he stared at the interviewer before saying "you really don't know anything about cycling, do you?".

Whilst some days its hard, you'll amaze yourself at how much the body can do and how, sometimes doing more is "easier" than doing less.


----------



## Stevec047 (6 Nov 2015)

Right so this week a few little bits and bods have been delivered namely a couple of set of toe clips a rear & rear reflector courtesy of a very nice member of the forum.

A basic tool kit and puncture repair kit. Yes I was riding by the seat of my pants last weekend and finally a set of Crud mk2 mud flaps which were given to me as the person had 2 sets and didn't need these as his current hybrid already had mud guards fitted from the factory. 

So Sunday pre ride is all about getting these little bits fitted ready for a nice long ride 20miles if I can muster up the strength.

I have been itching to get back out on the bike but work commitments and travel time mean by the time I get home I am just about still awake to shove something to eat in me and bed.

On a plus note I have been doing a few core exercises to help build my strength up and with the turbo trainer my brother is lending me I should be able no matter what time I get home to put in 30 mins of training a night in prep for a weekend ride out.

God I never knew how addictive this cycling stuff could be


----------



## Aunty Tyke (7 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> Right so this week a few little bits and bods have been delivered namely a couple of set of toe clips a rear & rear reflector courtesy of a very nice member of the forum.
> 
> A basic tool kit and puncture repair kit. Yes I was riding by the seat of my pants last weekend and finally a set of Crud mk2 mud flaps which were given to me as the person had 2 sets and didn't need these as his current hybrid already had mud guards fitted from the factory.
> 
> ...


Totally agree,addicted too!


----------



## Stevec047 (8 Nov 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Totally agree,addicted too!


Didn't quite make the 20mile mark 18.7 I total but some of those hills really took it out of me.

Toe clips have made a huge difference and allow me to put a lot more power through the pedals.

Feel really good for it roll on next weekend for another ride out no matter what the weather.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> Didn't quite make the 20mile mark 18.7 I total but some of those hills really took it out of me.
> 
> Toe clips have made a huge difference and allow me to put a lot more power through the pedals.
> 
> really good for it roll on next weekend for another ride out no matter what the weather.


Well done on just getting out . Targets are nice but don't get to obsessed with them just enjoy and the distance will comes . There is a saying winter miles make summer smiles. Meaning the I miles you put in during winter make summer riding more enjoyable as you have the fittness


----------



## Stevec047 (8 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> Well done on just getting out . Targets are nice but don't get to obsessed with them just enjoy and the distance will comes . There is a saying winter miles make summer smiles. Meaning the I miles you put in during winter make summer riding more enjoyable as you have the fittness


Yeah that's my plan get some decent milage under my belt over the winter with the added help of the turbo trainer in the hope that come summer I will be fitter and ready to do the bigger rides for longer.

My big aim is by September next year to be in a position to cycle a charity event hopefully 100k but if not I will be happy with 50k.

I need to loose the spare tire around my belly and improve my fitness. Already I can feel a massive difference and even my fave jeans are getting a little looser


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2015)

Stevec047 said:


> Yeah that's my plan get some decent milage under my belt over the winter with the added help of the turbo trainer in the hope that come summer I will be fitter and ready to do the bigger rides for longer.
> 
> My big aim is by September next year to be in a position to cycle a charity event hopefully 100k but if not I will be happy with 50k.
> 
> I need to loose the spare tire around my belly and improve my fitness. Already I can feel a massive difference and even my fave jeans are getting a little looser


Just keep you going as you are and come September you will be well up for 100 km . It's might seem a massive distance at the moment but you will be surprised at how quickly fitness comes just by riding regularly .


----------



## adamangler (9 Nov 2015)

my first ride was about 10 miles as 12mph

ive stop started for the last 3 years, getting up to about 16mph but now im back to 12mph as just started again.
Average speed doesnt mean a whole lot, i went out today in terrible wind and lots of hills and averaged 11.5mph, riding mostly at tempo. yesterday i averaged 13mph whilst riding mainly in zone 2 on the flat.


and 100k is only about 60 miles, i would expect t be able to do that in about 3 months rather than year without too much problems at all, its fairly easy to ride 60miles even as a noob just ride very slowly and fuel correctly


----------



## cm2mackem (10 Nov 2015)

In April there's a sportive from Billericay around chelmsford and Ongar, the 40miler is easy something you could aim for, it's very well planned and we'll staffed,


----------



## Stevec047 (10 Nov 2015)

cm2mackem said:


> In April there's a sportive from Billericay around chelmsford and Ongar, the 40miler is easy something you could aim for, it's very well planned and we'll staffed,


Oh really that sounds interesting is there a website or anything I could go to to get some more info.

40 miles should be a breeze by then and it would be good to hook up with a few others.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cm2mackem (10 Nov 2015)

My mistake it's in June, done too many this year, it's called the Essex Orchid and is usually advertised on the Essex Roads website


----------



## Stevec047 (10 Nov 2015)

cm2mackem said:


> My mistake it's in June, done too many this year, it's called the Essex Orchid and is usually advertised on the Essex Roads website


Brilliant gives me a little longer to train. I will take a look and may just take part


----------



## leedsmick (11 Nov 2015)

my first ride back cycling was with the kids, a little 5.5 mile slow ride. I couldn't walk for a couple of days after ! That was only 3 months ago, it only took me a couple of weeks of going only 2/3 times a week to start properly enjoying it and it not hurting


----------



## John Peel (1 Dec 2017)

Stevec047 said:


> Now that might not sound much but I am 18 stone work in and office environment and as stated in amother thread have been a self confessed couch potato for well over 10 years.



How you getting on now? I was never a regular cyclist myself, and at 151kg I was a big guy to say the least. Oh the pain hey. But I ordered a touring bike, and 2 weeks after delivery, I was gone, attempting to cycle completely around the world - Crazy B#stard hey - I managed 3300 in 3 months but the bike has to be returned for major repairs, otherwise I would still be out there. I got down to 132 kg in that short time too. Its for sure the way to lose weight.


----------



## slow scot (1 Dec 2017)

Stevec047 said:


> Brilliant gives me a little longer to train. I will take a look and may just take part


Keep doing what you're doing; you seem to have the ride/right attitude which is more important than anything else, and fitness will creep up on you before you know it. Being addicted, as you are becoming, is normal!
My only suggestion would be to do some reading about the sport; perhaps starting off with some books by legendary touring cyclists like Anne Mustoe who only started cycling in her retirement but did some amazing things on her bike. There are many others out there, my own favourite being Dervla Murphy. Local library plus Amazon second hand copies would be the way to go.


----------



## Ice2911 (1 Dec 2017)

Well done so far and it does get very addictive. I was just over 19 stone lost some weight and started cycling the end of October last year. I've lost 5 1/2 stone. I read some books like slow Scot said above, blood sweat and gears which was about cycling Lands End to John O Groats and trying local beers on the way. In October my first ride was less than 5 miles, I did 15 I think by end of October. This year I cycled LE to JOG unsupported on my own with my own pub crawl and cake log. Link to my blog is on here in touring section if you were interested. I have covered 6000 miles this year. I just love it and I'm totally addicted and try to get out 4 or 5 times a week. Just keep enjoying it. I'm surprised no one yet has said to you that hills always remain painful, you just get faster  enjoy the ride the distances soon build up you will be amazed.. The support on here really helped me as well.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Dec 2017)

What about doing the London to Brighton ride?
Great fun day out and you’ll be supporting the British Heart Foundation 
https://www.bhf.org.uk/get-involved...3IloamrZB83aNujaSnxoCM4wQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Dec 2017)

Cycleops said:


> What about doing the London to Brighton ride?
> Great fun day out and you’ll be supporting the British Heart Foundation
> https://www.bhf.org.uk/get-involved...3IloamrZB83aNujaSnxoCM4wQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


That ride was usurped by the BHF. I’m conflicted, it’s a great fun event, but it’s rubbish that it’s been hijacked, but it’s the BHF, so it’s not so bad.


----------



## Dbt (9 Jun 2018)

Didn’t know there was a cyclechat group on Strava, I’ve just found it and joined


----------



## Serge (11 Jun 2018)

Dbt said:


> Didn’t know there was a cyclechat group on Strava, I’ve just found it and joined


How do you find it? I'm fairly new to Strava and I'm sure I only use about 10% of its functions.


----------



## Dbt (12 Jun 2018)

I just used the search function to look for cyclechat and it came up. I hardly use any of Strava’s functions, I use the free version. I use it purely to see my progress and to see how much quicker I can ride set routes to and from work. I’m not sure how but a few local cyclists found me and started to follow me. I guess they used the settings in premium strava to find people using the same routes as them. When I got my new bike one of them commented but I tend not to use it as a social thing. More just for me recording my cycles.


----------



## Serge (12 Jun 2018)

Dbt said:


> I just used the search function to look for cyclechat and it came up. I hardly use any of Strava’s functions, I use the free version. I use it purely to see my progress and to see how much quicker I can ride set routes to and from work. I’m not sure how but a few local cyclists found me and started to follow me. I guess they used the settings in premium strava to find people using the same routes as them. When I got my new bike one of them commented but I tend not to use it as a social thing. More just for me recording my cycles.


Thanks, I'll have a look whilst enjoying my bedtime beer.


----------

